# My New Norhtern Tool Electric Grinder Came Today



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2010)

UPS just dropped off my New Northern Tool Electric Grinder about 10 minutes ago...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I got it while it is on sale for $99.00 which I thought was a good deal...

I will post some pics once I get it unpacked this evening or in the morning...

Guess it is time to go electric and get rid of my #32 Hand Crank Grinder...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2010)

You're gonna love it Paul!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats hope you get lots of use out of it


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 15, 2010)

Grind away.....I got my new grinder about 2 weeks ago and it has just been collecting dust on the counter top.  Havent had a chance to use it.  Bound and determined to get it cranked up this weekend making some ground vegetable soup....and maybe some breakfast sausage, but my vetical stuffer got delayed in shipping so might not be here.....


----------



## chefrob (Sep 15, 2010)

very cool paul....i've had my eye on this one too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the grinder and I hope that the nextime we see the grinder it will be connected to a new smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Congrats on the grinder and I hope that the nextime we see the grinder it will be connected to a new smoker.


The wife said the next time I can buy a smoker will be right before the funeral...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a06.gif

She surely isn't talking about mine is she?   http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=sign10-1.gif


----------



## ak1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm sure you'll miss her, but at least you'll have a smoker to keep you happy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Nice pick up on the grinder
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just picked up a Waring MG100NC electric grinder from someone at work for 50 bucks. Never been used and still in the box.
 


Beer-B-Q said:


> The wife said the next time I can buy a smoker will be right before the funeral...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a06.gif
> 
> She surely isn't talking about mine is she?   http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=sign10-1.gif


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats Paul


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, I've been reading too many build threads... thought it was a metal disc grinder at first....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The wife said the next time I can buy a smoker will be right before the funeral...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a06.gif
> 
> She surely isn't talking about mine is she?   http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=sign10-1.gif


Good thing you didn't say, "Gee honey, I didn't even know you weren't feeling well".


----------

